# Brownsburg, Indiana



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey guys, anyone plowing in the Brownsburg area that would like to bid for an apartment complex. Shoot me a pm, i'll send you the property info.
I'm the maintenance supervisor and will be accepting bids for the up coming season. 

Thanks


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

I sent you a pm.you can email me at [email protected]

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

CHCSnowman;400375 said:


> I sent you a pm.you can email me at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> Randy


Email sent, hope to hear from you.

Thanks
Nathan


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

I live in Brownsburg and am wondering which complex you are refering to. I might be interested.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

JayMac;402876 said:


> I live in Brownsburg and am wondering which complex you are refering to. I might be interested.


Bayberry Place 
711 GreenRidge Parkway
Brownsburg, IN 46112
Come on in and give me a bid

Thanks 
Nathan


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

All_Clear;403491 said:


> Bayberry Place
> 711 GreenRidge Parkway
> Brownsburg, IN 46112
> Come on in and give me a bid
> ...


Still looking for a reliable service, if your intrested come and and see me.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

All_Clear;408816 said:


> Still looking for a reliable service, if your interested come and and see me.


Finally signed someone.

Thank for the inquires
All Clear
Nathan


----------

